# Shiv Sena chief Bal Thackeray dies at 86 in Mumbai after prolonged illness



## KDroid (Nov 17, 2012)

> A pall of gloom descended on Matoshri as Shiv Sena founder Bal Thackeray died of cardiac arrest in Mumbai on Saturday. He was 86. He is survived by his wife Mina and sons Jaidev and Uddhav, who is the executive president of the Shiv Sena.
> 
> Thackeray had been unwell since July this year when he was admitted to Mumbai's Lilavati Hospital for breathlessness and constipation. He was released after a week in hospital, and was undergoing treatment at his Bandra residence, Matoshree.
> 
> ...



Source

May his Soul Rest in Peace.


----------



## Flash (Nov 17, 2012)

WHAT???


----------



## dalbir (Nov 17, 2012)

ameen


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 17, 2012)

he had potential for a great leader but unfortunately he was a regional bigot , first he targeted south indians then north indians ...MNS is a product of his ideology


----------



## Desmond (Nov 17, 2012)

Sad...but I think Raj will continue his legacy.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 17, 2012)

I guess I have mixed feelings about this guy; one one hand he was a strong nationalist leader and on the other hand he had been extremely immature in his antics...


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 17, 2012)

nationalist? how?


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 17, 2012)

May his soul rest in peace..


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 17, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> nationalist? how?



Language and culture issues aside he never made any secessionist speeches; supported Indian Army's advances/progress and was all for protection of "India" as an entity. So the man wasn't all bad, especially towards the end. But we all know the bad things that came from him as well.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 17, 2012)

^^ya...and apparently he was quite "proud" for those stuff 
anyhoo...RIP...he will be missed..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 17, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> I guess I have mixed feelings about this guy; one one hand he was a strong nationalist leader and on the other hand he had been extremely immature in his antics...



Absolutely endorsing your idea @AcceleratorX
 +1

May His Soul Rest In Peace.

Shri Bal Thackeray had immense potential and thoughts(Positive + Negative),to become one of the greatest Leaders in India,but his negative thoughts(superseding his positive thoughts:mostly ancient nature be it in religion, regionalism,confinement within Mumbai and some parts of Maharashtra)overshadowed and stopped him to become a True Pan Indian National Leader.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2012)

Some thoughts on the behaviour of the SS : We are like this only


----------



## sainath (Nov 18, 2012)

RIP emperor of hindu hearts Balasaheb Thackeray. To See the power of Balasaheb Thackeray then just on TV and watch any Indian news channel.


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2012)

^^hail to the emprah.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2012)

RIP Bal Thakrey.


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2012)

A tribute:
Bal Thackeray's Rare cartoons --> Photos: In his cartoons, Bal Thackeray displayed a keen sense of humour and acerbic wit that would take off from the events in Maharashtra and the rest of the country, pictures courtesy/ fatkare. Published by Prabodhan Prakashan


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 18, 2012)

I donno much about him, but what I know I cant say he is bad or good. But he is good for his people. RIP sir


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2012)

The fact that i admire about him - _He stood for what he thought is RIGHT, no matter what others say._
It takes a real GUT to be like that. Some things/persons are best known, when they are no more in our reach.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 18, 2012)

RIP Balasaheb....


----------



## techno (Nov 19, 2012)

RIP Sir....


----------

